# New Dresses! Lots of pics



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I am a lunatic so I convinced my husband to adopt Kashi's sister who is a LC. We've named her Moka. She has an odd face and she is a chunk but I love her. She is the sweetest thing. Because she is bigger she eats a lot better than Kashi and I don't have to freak out every hour that she isn't eatting or pooping lol.

And since I am a crazy with five dogs I figured I'd be more crazy and sew them some more dresses for St. Patty's Day. Got one so far, modeled by Moka. Then I got distracted and designed another pattern to fit Coco and Pepper.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh.....congrats on your new addition. Love the little outfits as well Great job!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwwh! they are all so adorable! ilike the dresses btw!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those little chocolate sisters are sooooooooooo cute!! Great dresses too!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh Moka is sooo cute, I love how she and Kashi are exactly the same colouring but look like total opposites 

I love those dresses too, you are very creative.

I never thought of making dresses for Tinkerbell myself, I will have to give it a go one of these days.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

The dresses are pretty easy, everything just uses a simple harness base. You should definately give it a try. The more I make the better I'm getting. I'm working up to Lori status so I can make awesome things like her carriers


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww congrats on your new addition, she's so precious! I love all of your little ones, they are so adorable - love the dresses!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

They have reallly pretty eyes! and love the choc colourings with their little white feet!Congrats on the new addition their all super cute!
And love the dress's x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, sisters... I love them! Congratulations on adding little Moka to the family. She looks precious in the St. Paddy's dress. You have a lovely family of little girls going there..lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Very lovely chis and dresses. I really want to learn to sew one of these days. I am so impressed by all of these talented people.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OH MY! Your newest addition is sooooo cute! Kashi looks a lot like my Roxy, with the chocolate color and white paws/belly! The dresses are cute as well! And what beautiful models you have there!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ahhh jealous! I love your little chi family, and the new pups are too cute. Lovely dresses too, I wish I could sew.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your puppies will be so happy being sisters for life you gave them the best gift and you are a plus on your fashion


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

great dresses and your new addition is adorable!!


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

love those outfits!! too pretty!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww your pups are adorable!! Congrats on adding Moka as well. The dresses are too cute!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Congrats on the new arrival, what a pair of cuties!!! I love the dresses..I must do some sewing for our wee Button...she is very "dressable" LOL. I can just picture her in lovely outfits with a bit of "bling"...which is wierd since I am not a "bling" person LOL


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

But chihuahuas are so blingy! I'm not a bling person either, but I constantly want to put little rhinestone things on mine lol.


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Yes, you're right they are very "Blingy"!!! I am already on the lookout for all things rhinestone for Button.  
I want a necklace like the wee Chi wore in Beverly Hills Chihuahua, the first movie...didn't know there was a second one till today lol. We are a bit behind the times here in NZ  If he spots me looking for a necklace for Button, my poor husband will know for sure that I have totally lost the plot


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Do a search on ebay for "Dog Necklace", I just did & there are some gorgeous ones. That was on Australian ebay, but pretty sure they are all from China anyway so should be on international sites.

I think some might just have to 'appear' on my girls some day soon lol!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> Awww your pups are adorable!! Congrats on adding Moka as well. The dresses are too cute!


I hope Moka grows up to look as pretty as Chloe!



rms3402 said:


> OH MY! Your newest addition is sooooo cute! Kashi looks a lot like my Roxy, with the chocolate color and white paws/belly! The dresses are cute as well! And what beautiful models you have there!


Kashi does look like Roxy! My sister was pointing that out to me yesterday.


----------

